# Well..He's on Ivermectin now (Demodex)



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Noticed Khaoz biting on his leg and a couple other little thin coated areas, thus I figured he needed a skin scraping, I was pretty sure he had demodex and did. Started Ivermectin, what a pain in the @$#. A $60 bottle of cherry cough syrup (joke) to dose increasingly and daily for the next month in a half...sheesh.

On a bright note, his coat and itching really isn't bad...but present. He's still only 16wks now, so no worries, puppies have weaker immune systems. Just another day in the life of a dog owner.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

iI hope you can get it cleared up. I have seen some dogs have it really bad. Glad to hear you caught quickly.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, he's actually only been on a .57mL (slowly increasing to 2.27mL) dosage for the past couple days but he's not attacking his leg all day anymore. It seems to be getting better already, the irritated areas are returning to normal color. I know there are other options, but I just followed what the vet recommended. I'm going to start supplements to boost his immune system though atleast through 11-12months. I don't think he'll have a recurring incident anyway, but just in case.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Good for you trying to get his immune system up. I think alot of people will treat the dogs demodex but not the underlying cause. When Peanut went thru demodex I went home from the vet and did some research and got him on vitamins he has been cleared of demodex for months now no flare ups. I have him on autoship for his vitamins they been great for him. By the way what kind of food are you feeding? I made a food change at the same time seemed to help alot too. hes now on a high quality food.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Good for you trying to get his immune system up. I think alot of people will treat the dogs demodex but not the underlying cause. When Peanut went thru demodex I went home from the vet and did some research and got him on vitamins he has been cleared of demodex for months now no flare ups. I have him on autoship for his vitamins they been great for him. By the way what kind of food are you feeding? I made a food change at the same time seemed to help alot too. hes now on a high quality food.


He's been on Orijen Puppy half of his life (16wks total). Still kinda contemplating the vitamins...so far I've come across NuVet which may be my final answer on that. There'a another I'm researching, but I forgot the name.

EDIT: Second supplement I'm considering is Nutranomics


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I use nuvet plus in wafer form. I found them because of so many ingredients in them are for immune health. He has been on them since July they have been great I have been really happy with them and they seemed to help speed up the clearing of the mites only took 6 weeks to clear him. I have been really happy with them. 
I don't have any experience with the other supplement sorry I don't have a personal review for that one.

Orijen is a good food. Sounds like you are doing things just right for Khaoz.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Orijen is a good food. Sounds like you are doing things just right for Khaoz.


That's the intent. No sense in saving him if you can't save him. I learned an extra ton of additional APBT and general dog info from you guys, thanks to you all. Even your old conversations are gold for those needing help or advice.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad that you have found this site useful. I know I have learned so much. I never heard of that second supplement you found I will have to look into it.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I might get tons of crap for this but, when we get a visit from the ol mite fairy, we dose with our horse's ivermectin in the proper dosage and have had no problems. 15$ per tube, clears right up. Dosage is based on weight so it's pretty easy to figure proper amounts. My wife is studying to be an RVT and we checked it out.. it's the same medicine


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> I might get tons of crap for this but, when we get a visit from the ol mite fairy, we dose with our horse's ivermectin in the proper dosage and have had no problems. 15$ per tube, clears right up. Dosage is based on weight so it's pretty easy to figure proper amounts. My wife is studying to be an RVT and we checked it out.. it's the same medicine


I've read that it was the same before. I wish I had a $15 tube, lol. I have a dosing chart for my pups weight.


----------

